# Bigger is Better?



## twoclones (Jun 6, 2016)

I love dragging home those really big logs and carving with my MS-880 w 41" bar. It would be nice if I was as excited about moving and marketing these big carvings  

This is 8' tall, sycamore which I rough carved at the dump pile before hauling it home. After letting it dry for a month, my tractor still couldn't lift it so it was dragged and pushed under my carving canopy. 






After removing much wood and adding counter-weights to the back of my tractor (26 hp diesel), I was able to slowly creep out with the beast balanced in the bucket. 





Standing next to the street for all to see


----------



## twoclones (Jun 6, 2016)

This one reaches to 9' tall.


----------



## twoclones (Jun 6, 2016)

Broke the wheel bearings on my handtruck trying to move this one by hand. 7' tall, sycamore.


----------



## Quietfly (Jun 6, 2016)

According to my wife it is.....


----------



## john taliaferro (Jun 8, 2016)

Time for a fork truck and larger equipment , o and extension on tent poles , maybe rail tracks  . I like the one with the note book .


----------



## twoclones (Jun 8, 2016)

Bigger isn't always taller  This bench is 18' long.


----------



## john taliaferro (Jun 9, 2016)

Gonna need more than a two wheeler their .What wood is this bench from. Maybe a 10 wheeler


----------



## twoclones (Jun 10, 2016)

The owner of that bench owns a forklift  It's silver maple. Unfortunately the owner disagreed with me when I said the log needed to be raised off the ground so this one isn't going to last.


----------



## twoclones (Jun 10, 2016)

"Bigger" can just be harder too. I was the helper on this project.


----------



## Ax-man (Jun 22, 2016)

Wow TC, Those are some big carvings. You do good work . I have never done a big project like that . I see many hours with a chainsaw and a lot of gas mix , detail work and lots of finish.


----------



## twoclones (Jun 23, 2016)

In addition to all of that, there is a lot of liability in leaving scaffold up for several days. Contracts must specify who (the city in this case) is required to have sufficient insurance. For what? Well, the police had to chase kids out of the fenced enclosure on more than one evening.  6' tall fence was no obstacle.


----------



## Ax-man (Jun 23, 2016)

Learn something new every day ,never occurred to me that insurance would be an issue ,nor scaffolding left overnight would be a liability. I can see kids wanting to climb that scaffolding.


----------



## twoclones (Mar 10, 2017)

This one is about 10' tall.


----------



## aaronmach1 (May 4, 2017)

Wow your work is so nice! Wish i was half as good as you. Im just starting so im glad i found this forum.


----------



## twoclones (Dec 6, 2017)

I guess this one qualifies as 'bigger' even though it's just "live size".


----------



## DaveyFace (Dec 25, 2017)

nice work brother,it would be hilarious to go out and carve some forest trees into bigfoots ! also... what is that frog doing to that bear :O


----------



## twoclones (Dec 25, 2017)

DaveyFace said:


> nice work brother,it would be hilarious to go out and carve some forest trees into bigfoots !



When working for a mining company in Nevada, I carved a bear from a tree stump in a remote area. Six months later I returned and it was already gone. Bigfoot might last a little longer. LOL


----------

